# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Как понять этот перевод?

## Сандра

ШБ 4.20.23
Дорогой Господь, Ты - лучший из *полубогов*, дарующих благословения.Почему махараджа Притху называет Вишну полубогом. Более того, во всех других местах он называет Вишну Верховной личностью Бога. Да и в пословном переводе этого стиха нет слова в переводе "полубог".
Опечатка?

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

В английском оригинале тоже "полубог"

My dear Lord, You are the best of the* demigods* who can offer benedictions. Why, therefore, should any learned person ask You for benedictions meant for living entities bewildered by the modes of nature? Such benedictions are available automatically, even in the lives of living entities suffering in hellish conditions. My dear Lord, You can certainly bestow merging into Your existence, but I do not wish to have such a benediction.

----------


## Сандра

а почему?

----------


## baladasa

вара- да-ишварат — от Верховной Личности Бога, величайшего из тех, кто дает благословения
Здесь в контексте неразумных людей, поклоняющимся полубогам, и желающих обрести временных благ, Он лучший среди дающих благословения.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> ШБ 4.20.23
> Дорогой Господь, Ты - лучший из *полубогов*, дарующих благословения.Почему махараджа Притху называет Вишну полубогом. Более того, во всех других местах он называет Вишну Верховной личностью Бога.


Из полубогов Кришна- главный, как и среди других существ и явлений. Когда Кришна рассказывает Арджуне о Своем могуществе, Он тоже использует это сравнение:

  Бг 10.19  — Верховный Господь сказал: Хорошо, Я поведаю тебе о Своих блистательных проявлениях, но только о самых главных из них, о Арджуна, ибо величие Мое безгранично.  

Бг 10.20  — О Арджуна, Я Сверхдуша, пребывающая в сердце каждого живого существа. Я начало, середина и конец всего сущего.  

Бг 10.21  — Из Адитьев Я Вишну, среди светил — лучезарное солнце, из Марутов Я Маричи, а среди звезд Я луна.  

Бг 10.22  — Из Вед Я «Сама-веда», *среди полубогов Я царь небес Индра*, из чувств Я ум, а в живых существах Я жизненная сила [сознание].  

Бг 10.23  — Из Рудр Я Господь Шива, среди якшей и ракшасов Я хранитель сокровищ [Кувера], из Васу Я огонь [Агни], а среди гор Я гора Меру.  

Бг 10.24  — Знай же, О Арджуна, что среди жрецов Я главный жрец, Брихаспати. Среди военачальников Я Карттикея, а среди водоемов — океан.

 Среди зверей Я лев
 Среди рыб Я акула ...  http://www.vedabase.com/ru/bg/10.

----------


## Варган

> My dear Lord, You are *the best*  of the demigods who can offer benedictions.


"The best" кроме основного значения ("лучший") имеет ещё значение "главный, основной"
https://slovari.yandex.ru/best%20/%D...2%D0%BE%D0%B4/

----------


## Сандра

а в пословном переводе вроде нет слова полубог

----------


## Варган

> а в пословном переводе вроде нет слова полубог


В шлоке есть слово  ишварат. Ишвара - повелитель, бог, господин, государь и др. http://spokensanskrit.de/index.php?t...on=SE&link=yes.

----------


## Сандра

я вообще много тут чего не могу понять, от куда что берется.
Стих 4.22.5
"царь показал пример, ка следует...."
не вижу в переводе такое. Вижу "он повел себя как благовоспитанный человек". 
это же совсем разные вещи!
или
 Вот стих 4.22.9
Последнее предложение перевода "Даже Господь Брахма и Господь Шива неспособны постичь Сверхдушу".
В пословном переводе и на санскрите нет такого предложения. Такое ощущение, что его подставили.

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

Никто ничего не подставлял, конечно. А если вам хочется разобраться, почему в книгах написано так, а не иначе, можно спросить в разделе http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=63

----------


## Сандра

> Никто ничего не подставлял, конечно. А если вам хочется разобраться, почему в книгах написано так, а не иначе, можно спросить в разделе http://www.forum.krishna.ru/forumdisplay.php?f=63


если Вы говорите, что никто ничего не подставлял, значит раздел, что Вы мне посоветовали не поможет. Значит я правильно сюда пишу

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> если Вы говорите, что никто ничего не подставлял, значит раздел, что Вы мне посоветовали не поможет. Значит я правильно сюда пишу


Ваш ответ означает, что вы не желаете понять тему, а лишь ищете обман там, где его быть не может. 
Это ваш выбор.

----------


## Сандра

> Ваш ответ означает, что вы не желаете понять тему, а лишь ищете обман там, где его быть не может. 
> Это ваш выбор.


так мне философию кто-нибудь объяснит? Почему сразу обвинения? Ваш выбор... это уже наезд.
я как раз таки желаю понять тему, но мне никто не хочет объяснить. Полагаю просто еще не заглянул сюда человек, который знает ответ на мой вопрос.
я думаю,если я не туда обратилась, модераторы обычно переносят вопрос

----------


## Сандра

ШБ 4.25.41.
Комментарий ШП
"Изнасилование запрещено законом, но на самом деле женщинам нравятся мужчины, которые могут изнасиловать их".
Это что????????????????

----------


## Сандра

ШБ 4.25.42. 
Подвергаясь нападению напористого мужчины, незамужняя женщина воспринимает это как милость с его стороны. Как правило, женщин очень привлекают длинные руки мужчин. У змеи округлое тело, которое сужается к хвосту. Красивые мужские руки кажутся женщине похожими на змей, и ей очень хочется, чтобы эти руки обнимали ее.

----------


## Варган

> ШБ 4.25.41.
> Это что????????????????


"Это значит, что так называемая любовь в материальном мире сводится к удовлетворению сексуального желания" 
ШБ 4.25.42, комм.  :smilies:

----------


## Сандра

> "Это значит, что так называемая любовь в материальном мире сводится к удовлетворению сексуального желания" 
> ШБ 4.25.42, комм.


я и сама это читала. меня интересует конкретная строчка! что это за проповедь? сейчас любой мужик руководствуясь этим стихом может пойти насиловать женщин?
"ах, точно!им же оказывается это за кайф, и вообще, изнасилованная женщина должна быть благодарна что хоть кто-то ее изнасиловал"

----------


## Сандра

Чтобы вы знали, я сама в исккон 8 лет и у меня куплен весь ШБ.
и понятное дело, меня возмущает, что перевод искажается, подставляются несуществующие предложения, а теперь еще этот бредовый комментарий.
не понимаю людей, которые не могут думать своей головой. для которых если это есть в книге такой то значит это истина априори! 
когда вашу дочь или сестру изнасилуют, вы тоже скажете, что всем правит сексуальное желание?

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Чтобы вы знали, я сама в исккон 8 лет и у меня куплен весь ШБ.
> и понятное дело, меня возмущает, что перевод искажается, подставляются несуществующие предложения, а теперь еще этот бредовый комментарий!


Девушка, охладитесь, умойтесь холодной водой.
Человек должен научиться задавать вопросы, если он хочет что-то понять!

Интересно, в каком  исккон вы находились 8 лет, если не знаете даже элементарных вещей, о которых спросили, и называете комментарии "бредовыми"?

----------


## ilkonstantinov

по моему большинство женщины считают, что инициатива в сексе должна принадлежать мужчине, и что для женщины, с ее стороны, это великое одолжение, и в общем-то, такая форма поведения очень похоже на изнасилование...то, что в ШБ отмечается этот факт, не означает, что мы должны погружаться в разбор всевозможных сексуальных маний

----------


## Сандра

> Девушка, охладитесь, умойтесь холодной водой.
> Человек должен научиться задавать вопросы, если он хочет что-то понять!
> 
> Интересно, в каком  исккон вы находились 8 лет, если не знаете даже элементарных вещей, о которых спросили, и называете комментарии "бредовыми"?


Вот смотрите. Вы говорите, что не знаю элементарных вещей. Так я так и не узнаю, пока мне кто-нибудь не ответит. 
Повторюсь:
я вообще много тут чего не могу понять, от куда что берется.
Стих 4.22.5
"царь показал пример, ка следует...."
не вижу в переводе такое. Вижу "он повел себя как благовоспитанный человек". 
это же совсем разные вещи!
или
Вот стих 4.22.9
Последнее предложение перевода "Даже Господь Брахма и Господь Шива неспособны постичь Сверхдушу".
В пословном переводе и на санскрите нет такого предложения. Такое ощущение, что его подставили.

----------


## Сандра

> по моему большинство женщины считают, что инициатива в сексе должна принадлежать мужчине, и что для женщины, с ее стороны, это великое одолжение, и в общем-то, такая форма поведения очень похоже на изнасилование...то, что в ШБ отмечается этот факт, не означает, что мы должны погружаться в разбор всевозможных сексуальных маний


Инициатива мужчины и насилие разные вещи. Давайте называть все своими именами. Если мужчина берет  на себя инициативу, а женщина согласна, это не изнасилование. А если она НЕ согласна, значит изнасилование. Все дело не в инициативе, а в согласии или не согласии женщины.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> Инициатива мужчины и насилие разные вещи. Давайте называть все своими именами. Если мужчина берет  на себя инициативу, а женщина согласна, это не изнасилование. А если она НЕ согласна, значит изнасилование. Все дело не в инициативе, а в согласии или не согласии женщины.


даже если женщина согласна, не помню такого случая, чтобы  она об этом заявляла, да и не слышал, чтобы кто-то из мужчин официально просил разрешения..

----------


## Сандра

> даже если женщина согласна, не помню такого случая, чтобы  она об этом заявляла, да и не слышал, чтобы кто-то из мужчин официально просил разрешения..


во-первых, она может даже проявить инициативу. а во-вторых, не обязательно заявлять о согласии, это внутреннее состояние согласия.

----------


## ilkonstantinov

> во-первых, она может даже проявить инициативу. а во-вторых, не обязательно заявлять о согласии, это внутреннее состояние согласия.


 ой, всё

----------


## Kasturika d.d.

> Вот смотрите. Вы говорите, что не знаю элементарных вещей. Так я так и не узнаю, пока мне кто-нибудь не ответит. 
> Повторюсь:
> я вообще много тут чего не могу понять, от куда что берется.
> Стих 4.22.5
> "царь показал пример, ка следует...."
> не вижу в переводе такое. Вижу "он повел себя как благовоспитанный человек". 
> это же совсем разные вещи!
> или
> Вот стих 4.22.9
> ...


В отношении переводов книг Шрилы Прабхупады, я уже посоветовала вам обратиться к Виджитатме прабху, поскольку он идеально знает язык, философию и является переводчиком.

В отношении того, что нравится женщинам, на общем форуме не стоит углубляться (каждый и так все про себя знает).  Советую вам почитать этот семинар Дхъяна Кунды деви даси, которая прекрасно разбирает тему женщины с позиции вайшнавской философии:

http://murti.ru/index.php?option=com...sk=view&id=155

_Роль и положение женщин в Сознании Кришны_

----------


## Сандра

> В отношении переводов книг Шрилы Прабхупады, я уже посоветовала вам обратиться к Виджитатме прабху, поскольку он идеально знает язык, философию и является переводчиком.
> 
> В отношении того, что нравится женщинам, на общем форуме не стоит углубляться (каждый и так все про себя знает).  Советую вам почитать этот семинар Дхъяна Кунды деви даси, которая прекрасно разбирает тему женщины с позиции вайшнавской философии:
> 
> http://murti.ru/index.php?option=com...sk=view&id=155
> 
> _Роль и положение женщин в Сознании Кришны_


спасибо, я почитала. но все же не согласна про изнасилование.
в комментарии именно говорится о действии мужчины по отношению к женщине, которое *запрещено законом*А это уже тяжкое!

----------


## Варган

"A man is always famous for his aggression toward a beautiful woman, and such aggression is sometimes considered rape. Although rape is not legally allowed, it is a fact that a woman likes a man who is very expert at rape".
http://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/4/25/41

Перевод близко к тексту (отличается от официального): 
"Мужчина всегда славится за напористость по отношению к красивой женщине, и такая напористость иногда рассматривается как изнасилование. Несмотря на то, что изнасилование не разрешено законом, это факт, что женщине нравится мужчина, который очень искусен в изнасиловании".

Кстати, в предыдущих стихах главы описывается, что мужчине нравится в женщинах, какие части тела и т.п. Почему это не обсуждаем?  :smilies:   Это же про царя Пуранджану история.

----------


## Сандра

> "A man is always famous for his aggression toward a beautiful woman, and such aggression is sometimes considered rape. Although rape is not legally allowed, it is a fact that a woman likes a man who is very expert at rape".
> http://www.vedabase.com/en/sb/4/25/41
> 
> Перевод близко к тексту (отличается от официального): 
> "Мужчина всегда славится за напористость по отношению к красивой женщине, и такая напористость иногда рассматривается как изнасилование. Несмотря на то, что изнасилование не разрешено законом, это факт, что женщине нравится мужчина, который очень искусен в изнасиловании".
> 
> Кстати, в предыдущих стихах главы описывается, что мужчине нравится в женщинах, какие части тела и т.п. Почему это не обсуждаем?   Это же про царя Пуранджану история.


Вообще знаете. Я, конечно, благодарна Вас за попытки помочь.
Но вот представьте, если это прочтет какой-то человек, который не будет разбираться как я и Вы.Но факт остается фактом. Перевод никуда не годится и его читают люди и в том числе потенциальные насильники. Не все люди разумны.

----------


## Варган

Сандра, причём тут Шрила Прабхупада? Он специально описывает эту подноготную, чтобы нас очистить от вожделения, чтоб мы поняли, что это глупость.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

По поводу этого фрагмента комментария про изнасилование... Несколько лет назад я отвечал на этот вопрос. Мой ответ ниже. Возможно, что он поможет понять, почему Шрила Прабхупада так написал:

Словарь дает несколько вариантов перевода слова rape. Одно из них «брать силой», что, по сути, означает тот же процесс, но звучит более прилично. Учитывая аристократические и возвышенные манеры Шрилы Прабхупады, как истинного джентльмена, следовало бы переводить слово rape в книгах ШП именно так (брать или овладевать силой). Причем это не только смена формулировки. Значение может быть тоже несколько иным. Овладевать женщиной при помощи силы тоже можно по-разному. Это не обязательно означает жестокие побои, выкручивание рук и прочие проявления современного криминального менталитета. Видя напор и решимость мужчины, женщина может, под его давлением сдаться сама и это тоже будет означать «взять силой», что по-английски будет обозначено глаголом rape. Я не думаю, что когда ШП писал, что женщине нравится, когда кто-то берет ее силой, то он имел в виду именно жестокие действия сопровождающие это. Вряд ли это может кому-то нравиться, кроме мазохистов. Нравиться может то, что она кому-то понравилась настолько, что этот мужчина готов из-за этой женщины пойти на такой шаг. Как-то у нас в храме тоже было обсуждение этого момента, и одна матаджи выражала большое негодование по поводу этого комментария Прабхупады. Тогда я спросил ее: зачем женщины красиво одеваются и красятся? Разве не для того, чтобы произвести впечатление на мужчин и привлечь их? Ну а это в свою очередь означает, что привлечься может не только приличный мужчина, но и негодяй. То есть, получается, что женщины с одной стороны возмущаются подобными комментариями в шастрах, а с другой стороны, сами провоцируют мужчин своей внешностью, внутренне ожидая, что кто-то привлечется.  Странно после этого удивляться, что кто-то привлекся, да так сильно, что готов взять ее силой. 

То есть, женская психология такова, что они сами стремятся привлечь к себе мужчин, причем, порой, они делают это совершенно неосознанно. Это значит, что женщина сознательно или бессознательно ждет внимания от мужчины. И когда какой-то мужчина обращает внимание на нее, это льстит ей, т.к. она ощущает в этот момент, что она привлекательна для кого-то. А это значит, что ее оценили. А кому не нравиться когда его ценят? Это интересно связано с базисной философией соотношения духа и материи. Мы знаем, что женщина по своей природе – это олицетворение пракрити (пассивного начала), а мужчина связан с принципом пуруши (активного начала). Пуруша более самодостаточен, чем пракрити. Дух может существовать сам по себе, а материя полностью бессмысленна без влияния духа. У материи нет самостоятельного смысла существования. Она создана для того, чтобы активное начало (пуруша) наслаждался ей.  Поэтому женщина обретает полноту существования тогда, когда какой-то пуруша (мужчина) пытается наслаждаться ей. Есть женщины, которым нравится, когда их похищают. Кстати, еще одно значение слова rape – это похищение. В словаре дан пример «Rape of Europe – похищение Европы». Поэтому я думаю, что философски это понять не трудно, но нужно перевести не просто слова, а перевести смысл в контексте правильного понимания философии.

Поэтому эта фраза ("Although rape is not legally allowed, it is a fact that a woman likes a man who is very expert at rape) в более продуманном переводе могла бы звучать так: «Хотя насилие запрещено законом, очевидно, что некоторым женщинам (неопределенный артикль) нравятся мужчины, которые очень умело способны силой овладеть женщиной». Над формулировкой можно еще поработать. Это примерный вариант, но он не вызывает таких возражений, как тот, что сейчас напечатан в ШБ. И он никак не искажает смысла слов Прабхупады и не сглаживает их. Напротив, я думаю, что нынешний перевод несколько утрирует слова Прабхупады и придает им некоторый оттенок, которого автор туда не вкладывал. Поэтому и возникает такое недоумение у читателей. Надеюсь, что в какой-то степени я смог прояснить это вопрос. По меньшей мере, мне это кажется вполне рациональным объяснением.

----------


## Варган

> ШБ 4.20.23
> Дорогой Господь, Ты - лучший из *полубогов*,





> санскрит - *вара- да-ишварат*,  пословный перевод - *от Верховной Личности Бога, величайшего из тех, кто дает благословения*


Очень похожее выражение  есть в БГ 11.31: санскрит - *дева-вара*, пословный перевод -* о великий среди полубогов*, литературный перевод -  *О Бог богов*.

----------


## Олег Огнин

> Дорогой Господь, Ты - лучший из полубогов, дарующих благословения...


Харе Кришна, Сандра. Спасибо за интересный вопрос. В данном стихе речь идёт о благословениях которые как правило дают полубоги а не о том какой титул или статус имеет Господь. Поэтому махараджа Притху как бы говорит "Вы мОлитесь полубогам чтобы получить благословения, возносите молитвы Господу и он даст вам все благословения какие вам могли бы дать полубоги".

----------


## Олег Огнин

Вы меня конечно извините, но не могу не согласиться со Шрилой Прабхупадой. В наше время девочки ещё в школе сами себя насилуют с каким нибудь местным бандюком. Интим до свадьбы это изнасилование. Это добровольное, сознательное само-изнасилованиеование на которое идут молодые девушки. Подавляющее большинство выпускниц школ не девственницы. О чём вы говорите? Только опытный, наблюдательный психолог может видеть вещи такими какие они есть на самом деле. Только честный человек будет иметь смелость высказать их.

----------


## Сандра

> Вы меня конечно извините, но не могу не согласиться со Шрилой Прабхупадой. В наше время девочки ещё в школе сами себя насилуют с каким нибудь местным бандюком. Интим до свадьбы это изнасилование. Это добровольное, сознательное само-изнасилованиеование на которое идут молодые девушки. Подавляющее большинство выпускниц школ не девственницы. О чём вы говорите? Только опытный, наблюдательный психолог может видеть вещи такими какие они есть на самом деле. Только честный человек будет иметь смелость высказать их.


Толковый словарь Ожегова.

насилие - притеснение, беззаконие Lib 
Пример: Произвол и н.
***
2. - принудительное воздействие на кого-нибудь, нарушение личной неприкосновенности 
Пример: Н. над личностью.
***
3. - применение физической силы к кому-нибудь 
Пример: Акт насилия. Следы насилия на теле.
Ефремова Т.Ф. Толковый словарь русского языка.

насилие
ср.
1) Применение физической силы к кому-л.
2) а) Применение силы для достижения чего-л., принудительное воздействие на 
кого-л., что-л.
б) Притеснение; беззаконие, злоупотребление властью.
3) То же, что: изнасилование.
С.И.Ожегов, Н.Ю.Шведова. Толковый словарь русского языка.

насилие, -я, ср.
1. Применение физической силы к кому-н. Акт насилия.
Следы насилия на теле.
2. Принудительное воздействие на кого-н., нарушение
личной неприкосновенности. Н. -над личностью.
3. Притеснение, беззаконие
(книжн.). Произвол и и.

я еще раз повторюсь: здесь говорится о насилии, которое как вы видите из словаря означает "принудительные" действия.
Если женщина согласна, если это ей нравится это уже не насилие!!!!
и потом тут говорится о таков виде насилия, которое *запрещено законом*!

Я могу принять, что это несовершенство перевода, но такие несовершенства надо в срочном порядке убирать!

----------


## Сандра

Ввела в гугле слово "насилие", чтобы найти значение в словарях. вышли картинки, где у женщин, изображенных на них совсем не счастливое лицо

----------


## Варган

Сандра матаджи, а Шриле Прабхупаде вторят женские журналы:



> Брутальность – это одно из наиболее привлекательных для девушки мужских качеств; в этом заверяют нас женские глянцевые журналы. Правильнее всего будет не принимать это утверждение на веру, а попытаться разобраться самостоятельно, так ли хороши брутальные мужчины, как это принято считать в современном обществе. 
> 
> 
> 
> Какого мужчину можно назвать по-настоящему брутальным? 
> 
> Изначально слово "брутальный" произошло от французского brutal, что в переводе обозначает "зверский, жестокий". Однако со временем это прилагательное приобрело иную смысловую окраску. 
> 
> Сегодня едва ли хоть кто-то из женщин, говорящих о том, что им нравятся брутальные мужчины, имеет в виду именно жестоких представителей мужского племени. Скорее всего, подразумевается сильный, уверенный и упрямый мужчина, такой тестостероновый альфа-самец, который при желании одним ударом кулака может завалить условного мамонта. 
> ...


Только вот покажите мне хоть одного человека, который после прочтения в Шримад Бхагаватам истории царя Пуранджаны захотел стать брутальным мужчиной?

----------


## Евгений Дунаевский

> В пословном переводе и на санскрите нет такого предложения. Такое ощущение, что его подставили.


Я тоже давно задавал подобные вопросы, так как видел очень сильно отличающиеся друг от друга (даже пословно) разные варианты перевода. Дословно - я не помню, но в целом объяснение было такое, что помимо просто широкого вариативного набора трактовки санскрита, есть еще разные уровни перевода. Есть примитивный уровень, когда слова переводятся как есть, с утратой большей части конкретного смыса, есть литературный, и есть авторитетный контекстный перевод - когда стих переводится с учетом духовного смысла, который вкладывался автором, с точки зрения авторитетной парампары к которой он принадлежит, чтобы исключить (или максимально уменьшить) возможные толкования и умозрительные спекуляции, которые иначе неизбежно будут. 
Наш ум так работает, что если дать ему волю то он, несмотря на свою объективную ограниченность, будет считать считая себя достаточно умным чтобы трактовать стихи в удобной для себя форме, ища смысл которого нет или наоборот пропуская тот смысл который там был. 

Именно поэтому Прабхупада  дает как и пословный, так и авторитетный, для его парампары перевод, чтобы смысл стиха передавался наиболее полно и верно. 




> "он повел себя как благовоспитанный человек"


Пословный перевод тоже разный бывает. Возможно зависит от издания. У меня он такой:




> тат-пада-шауча-салилаир
> марджиталака-бандханах
> татра шилаватам вриттам
> ачаран манайанн ива
> 
> тат-пада — их лотосные стопы; шауча — омывшей; салилаих — водой; марджита — окропил; алака — волос; бандханах — узел; татра — там; шилаватам — благовоспитанных людей; вриттам — поведение; ачаран — ведя себя; манайан — делая; ива — как.
> 
> Затем царь взял воду, которой он омыл лотосные стопы Кумаров, и окропил ею свои волосы. Приняв Кумаров с такими почестями, царь показал пример того, как следует встречать людей, достигших духовного совершенства.


Трансформация в "показал пример, как следует встречать" - это авторитетный перевод, который поясняет зачем он это делает. Который отображает смысл присутствующий в нем с точки зрения авторитетной точки зрения Прабхупады и парампары которую он представляет. 

Вы можете принять его, а можете поспекулировать умозрительно сами, используя пословный перевод и считать, что там имелось ввиду что то другое. Но следует тогда помнить, что ваше мнение на счет смысла стиха - это лишь один из десятков, если не сотен, других вариантов спекуляций, которые можно найти во множестве разного рода литературных или еще каких нибудь переводах, а мнение парампары - это мнение изначального источника (в идеале) или наиболее к нему приближенное.

----------


## Ольга Ч.

> и есть авторитетный контекстный перевод - когда стих переводится с учетом духовного смысла, *который вкладывался автором*, с точки зрения авторитетной парампары к которой он принадлежит, чтобы исключить (или максимально уменьшить) возможные толкования и умозрительные спекуляции, которые иначе неизбежно будут. ледует тогда помнить, что ваше мнение на счет смысла стиха - это лишь один из десятков, если не сотен, других вариантов спекуляций, которые можно найти во множестве разного рода литературных или еще каких нибудь переводах, а мнение парампары - это мнение изначального источника (в идеале) или наиболее к нему приближенное.


Вы считаете, что кто-то знает авторитетно, что имел ввиду  Ведавьяса (т.е. Господь), помимо того, что он прямо написал?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Сандра, пословный и литературный перевод не всегда у Шрилы Прабхупады совпадают. На то он и литературный перевод. Поскольку санскрит не всегда дословно возможно перенести на современные языки. В этом ценность книг Прабхупады, что он писал понятным нам языком. Ачарья имеет на это право. Хорошие ученики с благодарностью изучают оба варианта перевода - и пословный, и литературный. Вспомните также, какое должно быть умонастроение при чтении "Шримад-Бхагаватам"... 

Когда встречаются такие расхождения, как замеченные вами (это хорошо, что вы внимательно читаете книги) , заходите на сайт http://www.vedabase.com/ru/books/ 

Там можно сразу посмотреть оригинал, переключившись прямо в шлоке на англ. Кроме удобной функции поиска, в самих текстах пословного перевода активны параллельные ссылки  по словам. Работа с параллельными местами помогает все прояснять. 





> стих 4.22.9
> 
> Последнее предложение перевода "Даже Господь Брахма и Господь Шива неспособны постичь Сверхдушу".
> В пословном переводе и на санскрите нет такого предложения.


Вы знаете, как Шрила Прабхупада переводил тексты «Шримад-Бхагаватам» после Второй Песни? 
Первые две Песни он перевел во Вриндаване, и с этими тремя томами покинул Дхаму. 
Последующие Песни в большинстве случаев он не печатал сам, как две Первые Песни. 
Он сверялся с комментариями Ачарьев на какой-то текст, *включал диктофон и надиктовывал*.   
Возможно, Шрила Прабхупада надиктовал это предложение первым в комментарии. 
А записали его те, кто делали транскрипцию, последним в шлоке. 
Иногда ученики делали ошибки в распознавании речи Шрилы Прабхупады на слух, эти места выправляют. Стих  4.22.9 возможно, до сих пор не заметили... 

Если мое предположение верно, стих http://www.vedabase.com/ru/sb/4/22/9 выглядел бы так: 




> *Притху Махараджа продолжал: Вы путешествуете по всем планетам вселенной, но люди не видят вас, как не видят они Сверхдушу, хотя Сверхдуша находится в сердце каждого живого существа и наблюдает за всеми его поступками.* 
> 
> Комментарий: 
> Даже Господь Брахма и Господь Шива неспособны постичь Сверхдушу. В начале «Шримад-Бхагаватам» сказано: мухйанти йат сурайах. Порой даже такие великие полубоги, как Господь Брахма, Господь Шива, Индра и Чандра, оказываются совершенно сбитыми с толку, пытаясь постичь Верховную Личность Бога... и т.д.


Если так, то все логично. 





> Такое ощущение, что его подставили.


И поменьше надо так легко доверять наветам «доброжелателей» ИСККОН, перенимать их образ мыслей, а побольше спрашивать здесь. Ну вот ради какой цели кто-то мог подставить сюда это предложение? ) Да, действительно, встречаются места, переведенные некорректно или ошибочно. Но здесь не тот случай.

----------


## Олег Огнин

> Если женщина согласна, если это ей нравится это уже не насилие!!!!


Ну наконец то до вас, как говорится, дошло! То же и с наркоманией; продавать и употреблять наркотики запрещено законом, но и наркодиллер и наркоман сознательно идут на нарушение закона, к тому же наркоман ищет лучшего продавца наркотиков у которого лучшая "трава", прекрасно понимая что последствия таких его действий ужасные, но ему это наравится! И пожалуйста не надо пытаться уличить меня в пропаганде наркотиков или Прабхупаду в пропаганде насилия приводя толкования наркомана, наркомании и наркотиков из толковых словарей, этот форум для взрослых людей, мы все прекрасно понимаем значения слов. Рад что вы таки поняли смысл сказанного.

----------


## Евгений Дунаевский

> Вы считаете, что кто-то знает авторитетно, что имел ввиду  Ведавьяса (т.е. Господь), помимо того, что он прямо написал?


Во первых написал он "прямо", на санскрите, который допускает множественные толкования, что видно по изобилию вариантов перевода от разных авторов, включая книги Прабхупады. Поэтому "прямое" толкование многих стихов - проблематично.

Во вторых, я так понимаю, что это одна из целей парампары - перенос смысла и знания в изначальном и правильном понимании. 

Других, более авторитетных источников, наиболее близких к первоначальному смыслу у нас нет. Поэтому,самый разумный вариант - строить свои дальнейшие умозрительные изыскания отталкиваясь именно от предположения истинности мнения ачарьи принадлежащего парампаре. 

Предполагать, что это не так и что истинное значение где-то там, за сотни лет, утерялось - смысла не имеет, так как от этого не будет духовных дивидентов, ведь это будут просто внутренние духовные спекуляции, так как истины мы не знаем (какие бы мы там для себя озарения не испытывали), а в случае принятия авторитета, у нас есть шанс её (истину) получить как есть в первоначальном виде, ведь Господь, так или иначе, следит за чистотой переданных им знаний.

Поэтому, с учетом того, что изначального автора перед нами нет, да, я считаю, что представитель парампары, гораздо лучше знает (и несомненно с большим авторитетом), что именно имел ввиду автор, по сравнению с тем кто к парампаре не принадлежит.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> Вот смотрите. Вы говорите, что не знаю элементарных вещей. Так я так и не узнаю, пока мне кто-нибудь не ответит. 
> Повторюсь:
> я вообще много тут чего не могу понять, от куда что берется.
> Стих 4.22.5
> "царь показал пример, ка следует...."
> не вижу в переводе такое. Вижу "он повел себя как благовоспитанный человек". 
> это же совсем разные вещи!
> или
> Вот стих 4.22.9
> ...


Переводы Шрилы Прабхупады основаны на толкованиях и комментариях Ачарьев.  Поэтому то, что в переводах некоторых стихов, как вам кажется, говорится то, чего, как вам кажется,  нет в санскритских словах, вызвано тем, что Ачарьи дают развернутое толкование. Санскрит очень многозначительный язык. Когда переводят люди, непосвященные в традицию, они переводят только слова, зачастую не понимая, о чем идет речь. Ачарьи передают прежде всего смысл, заключенный в этих стихах. Поэтому они дают полное знание.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> ШБ 4.25.41.
> Комментарий ШП
> "Изнасилование запрещено законом, но на самом деле женщинам нравятся мужчины, которые могут изнасиловать их".
> Это что????????????????


Это ошибка переводчиков с английского, которая должна быть исправлена. В оригинале сказано совсем другое: A man is always famous for his aggression toward a beautiful woman, and such aggression is sometimes considered rape. Although rape is not legally allowed, it is a fact that a woman likes a man who is very expert at rape.

Но к слову сказать, любой искушенный в психологии отношений между полами, не может не согласиться с истинностью того, что некоторым женщинам нравятся напористые мужчины. Это может звучать не очень политкорректно, но это не отменяет фактов.Враджендра Кумар Прабху выше замечательно объяснил это.

----------


## Дмитрий Шаталов

> Чтобы вы знали, я сама в исккон 8 лет и у меня куплен весь ШБ.


Отлично. Теперь будем вместе его читать.




> и понятное дело, меня возмущает, что перевод искажается, подставляются несуществующие предложения, а теперь еще этот бредовый комментарий.


Наверняка Вы помните, что Нарада рассказывает царю Прачинабархишате притчу о как бы царе Пуранджане как бы встретившего молодую как бы женщину.
Уверен, что Вы легко найдете и стих и комментарий к ШБ 4.25.20. Из него становится ясно, что царь Пуранджана символизирует владельца, обладателя тела. Из комментария к следующему стиху также становится понятно, что эта самая т.н. женщина, поведение которой было поводом для комментария приведшего Вас в смятение, является символом разума. К тому же в притче она искала мужа. Т.е. даже если забыть о комментариях в самом стихе ШБ 4.25.21 написано: *анвешаманам ришабхам* - искала мужа.
В ШБ.4.25.32 вообще написано, что "к этому моменту сердце ее уже принадлежало царю".

К тому же примите во внимание тот факт, что сам Прабхупада был хорошо знаком с обществом Индии того времени. Даже в то, недалекое от нас время воспитанные женщины не могли даже пройти между двумя беседующими мужчинами. Когда по необходимости путь женщины пролегал между ними, она останавливалась смиренно опустив голову. А воспитанные мужчины приостанавливали беседу и отступали в сторону давая ей пройти. Женщины (воспитанные в той культуре) того времени не могли свободно общаться с мужчинами ни до, ни после замужества. В одной из лекций Прабхупада приводит пример Японии. Там воспитанные замужние женщины не могли оставаться наедине с мужчинами. Но незамужние - могли. В Индии гораздо строже. Там всё было еще более строго. Мужчина не мог оставаться в уединенном месте даже со своей сестрой, и даже с матерью. Вдумайтесь.
 Вот почему здесь такой категоричный комментарий. К тому же хочу еще раз напомнить что и царь, и встретившаяся ему девушка, и город, и прекрасный сад - всё это аллегория из притчи Нарады.

З.Ы. Как по мне, так стоит спросить у знающего и авторитетного человека в вашем окружении лично. Лично я в таких случаях обращаюсь к моему наставнику примерно так: "Ни черта не понимаю в этом месте! Мой ум постоянно шепчет, что здесь написана какая-то чепуха. Поясните, пожалуйста."

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

У нас в Сарматии национальные обычаи другие -  



> Женился узбек на украинке. Ну там медовый месяц, то да сё. А потом он ей говорит:
> - Слушай, жена, вот когда я буду приходить с работы и у меня тюбетейка на левый бок сдвинута, значит, я ласковый буду, подарки дарить буду, любить буду. А когда тюбетейка на правый бок - я злой буду, бить тебя буду.
> Она ему отвечает:
> - Дорогой, вот когда ты придёшь домой с работы, а у меня руки на груди сложены - значит, и ласки тебе будут, и борщ и плов приготовлен, а если ты придёшь, а у меня руки в боки, то учти, МНЕ ПОФИГ, НА КАКУЮ СТОРОНУ ТВОЯ ТЮБЕТЕЙКА!


потому, возможно, этот комментарий и воспринимается острее.

----------


## Сандра

> Это ошибка переводчиков с английского, которая должна быть исправлена. В оригинале сказано совсем другое: A man is always famous for his aggression toward a beautiful woman, and such aggression is sometimes considered rape. Although rape is not legally allowed, it is a fact that a woman likes a man who is very expert at rape.
> 
> Но к слову сказать, любой искушенный в психологии отношений между полами, не может не согласиться с истинностью того, что некоторым женщинам нравятся напористые мужчины. Это может звучать не очень политкорректно, но это не отменяет фактов.Враджендра Кумар Прабху выше замечательно объяснил это.


ох, может лучше у женщин спросить? вот меня поражает, как мужчины могут так легко рассуждать. а когда еще в ШБ так написано, так вообще можно сказать разрешение дали проявлять агрессию к женщине.
тут написано о таком уровне агрессии и насилия, которое запрещено законом. возможно, кому то нравятся напористые мужчины, но это не запрещено законом. а вот то что запрещено уже, это уже не нравится почти никому.... почти...
а тем кому нравится.... это псих больные и я думаю, на них не стоит равняться....

Но. можно сказать так: Хотя насилие запрещено законом, многим мужчинам нравится совершать насилие над слабыми.

Я поняла, что это аллегорическая история. 

мне кажется после этих мужских заявлений, все мужчины должны родиться в теле женщины и испытать напористого мужчину на себе с уровнем насилия, которое уже даже запрещено законом. потом поговорим

----------


## Aniruddha das

> ох, может лучше у женщин спросить? вот меня поражает, как мужчины могут так легко рассуждать. а когда еще в ШБ так написано, так вообще можно сказать разрешение дали проявлять агрессию к женщине.
> тут написано о таком уровне агрессии и насилия, которое запрещено законом. возможно, кому то нравятся напористые мужчины, но это не запрещено законом. а вот то что запрещено уже, это уже не нравится почти никому.... почти...
> а тем кому нравится.... это псих больные и я думаю, на них не стоит равняться....
> 
> Но. можно сказать так: Хотя насилие запрещено законом, многим мужчинам нравится совершать насилие над слабыми.
> 
> Я поняла, что это аллегорическая история. 
> 
> мне кажется после этих мужских заявлений, все мужчины должны родиться в теле женщины и испытать напористого мужчину на себе с уровнем насилия, которое уже даже запрещено законом. потом поговорим


Шрила Прабхупада и Шримад Бхгаватам не представляет какую-то культуру какой-то одной страны, как может показаться неискушенным людям. В Шримад Бхагаватам речь идет о фундаментальных принципах.  О природе пракрити и пуруши. Сейчас многое в человеческом обществе искажено, потому что это век Кали, когда нормой становится отклонение от нормы: феминизм, эмансипация и т.д. и т.п. Не пытайтесь оценивать Шримад Бхгаватам с позиций новомодных воззрений, которые далеки от нормы. К тому же в истории речь идет о царе-кшатрии, и о женщине тоже такой же природы.  Не стоит думать, что эта фраза из комментария - разрешение на насилие. Или оправдание насилия. Это просто констатация факта. Если вы не согласны с этим, это не отменяет того факта, что есть женщины, которым нравится, чтобы их завоевывали, которым нравятся сильные и напористые мужчины. Вспомните также, что эта история не происходила в Кали-югу, когда все извращается. Я понимаю, возможно, есть какая-то причина у вас, так остро реагировать на эту фразу, настолько остро, что она вам кажется разрешением на насилие, но  не стоит вырывать эту фразу из контекста истории. В контексте всей описанной истории эта фраза видится в другом свете. И в конце концов не стоит так сильно отождествлять себя с мужским или женским эго и так остро реагировать на описание тех или иных особенностей мужской или женской психологии. Как вы совершенно верно отметили, все эти телесные отождествления временны.

----------


## Aniruddha das

> ох, может лучше у женщин спросить?


У каких женщин? Воспитанных в атмосфере Калиюги? В духе феминизма , эмансипации и т.д. и т.п.? Сейчас зачастую женщины похожи на мужчин, а мужчины на женщин. Все перепуталось и смешалось. В Шримад Бхагаватам приводятся очень нелестные описания мужчин и женщин Калиюги. Можно прочитать о них в 12 Песне (переводы мои): 

SB 12.3.34 — Women will become much smaller in size, and they will eat too much, have more children than they can properly take care of, and lose all shyness. They will always speak harshly and will exhibit qualities of thievery, deceit and unrestrained audacity.

ШБ 12.3.34 Жекнщины станут гораздо меньше ростом, они будут есть слишком много, заводить детей в количестве, превосходящем их способность должным образом заботиться о них, и полностью лишатся застенчивости. Они всегда будут говорить грубо и будут проявлять качества воровста, обмана и необузданной наглости.

SB 12.3.37 — In Kali-yuga men will be wretched and controlled by women. They will reject their fathers, brothers, other relatives and friends and will instead associate with the sisters and brothers of their wives. Thus their conception of friendship will be based exclusively on sexual ties.

ШБ 12.3.37 В Кали-югу мужчины будут жалкими и женщины будут их контролировать. Они будут отвергать своих отцов, братьев, других родственников и друзей, и вместо этого будут общаться с сестрами и братьями своих жен. Таким образом, их представления о дружбе будут основаны исключительно на сексуальных связях. 

SB 12.3.42 — Men will no longer protect their elderly parents, their children or their respectable wives. Thoroughly degraded, they will care only to satisfy their own bellies and genitals.

ШБ 12.3.42 - Мужчины больше не будут защищать своих престарелых родителй, детей и жен. Сильно опустившиеся, они будут заботиться лишь о том, как удовлетворить свои желудки и половые органы.

Так что, не стоит слишком сильно полагаться на "культуру", в которой мы были воспитаны, и которая нас окружает. Это Кали-юга, эпоха, когда преобладает влияние тамо-гуны, гуны невежества. Возможно, пока еще не дошло до такого экстрима, который описан в стихах выше, но тенденции налицо.  Поэтому не стоит так сильно держаться за концепции,о том, что является нормой, а что нет,  которые мы переняли у современного общества. Сейчас все сильно искажено.

----------


## Aniruddha das

В конечном счете, выбор за человеком, кому ему верить: Шримад Бхагаватам и Шриле Прабхупаде или концепциям современного общества. Но результаты будут разными. Те, кто считает, что  представитель Кришны и Шримад Бхагаватам в чем-то ошибаются, только на основании того, что их слова противоречат верованиям современных людей, на мой взгляд, просто обкрадывают себя. Принимая сторону vox populi людей Кали-юги и их фантазий о том, как все должно быть, мы последуем за общей массой жертв Кали-юги. Если же мы принимаем безоговорочно мнение Шримад Бхагаватам и Шрилы Прабхупады, мы получаем шанс отправиться в мир вечного счастья.  Выбор за нами.

----------


## Aniruddha das

Отрывок из лекции Радха Говинды прабху
Прабхупада не слова переводил, Прабхупада послание переносил и передавал.
Многие преданные иногда проявляют какое-то недопонимание комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады. Типа: "Я хочу читать санскрит в оригинале". Но до издания "Бхагавад-гиты" Прабхупады было около 150 изданий «Бхагавад-гиты» на Западе и в Америке. Даже российское какое-то издание «Бхагавад-гиты» было. И пусть мне эти преданные тогда скажут, почему читая "Бхагавад-гиту, как она есть" с комментариями Прабхупады, люди сразу же становились преданными. Это было мое ощущение после чтения «Бхагавад-гиты»: "Ок. Кришна - Бог. Я - душа. Что я должен сейчас делать? Ага, надо повторять маха-мантру. Я буду повторять маха-мантру".
На сайте у Шрилы Ниранджаны Свами есть такой видеоролик. Один преданный из Лондона встретил на улице пожилого человека, ему может лет 50 или 60. И человек начал рассказывать свою историю. Что ему попалась Бхагавад-гита. Он начал ее читать. Он понятия не имел о том, что существует ИСККОН. Что существуют преданные. Он каким-то боком купил «Бхагавад-гиту». Он стал ее читать. У него появилась вера. Он сделал сам себе четки. Он стал предлагать еду. Все это начал делать, просто читая «Бхагавад-гиту». 
И этот преданный, брахмачари, сам растерянный говорит: "Послушайте, что он рассказывает". У него ощущение такое было: "Оказывается, я тут клевое дело делаю. Распространяю книги". И он взял видеокамеру, и снимал этого человека, который рассказывал: "Я не знал, что есть преданные, есть организация. Мне начхать на это все. Я прочитал «Бхагавад-гиту», и я прочитал, что надо маха-мантру повторять. Что надо это делать на четках, что надо пищу предлагать, что надо четыре принципа соблюдать". Он был то ли мясником, кем-то таким. 
И это преданный был в таком недоумении: "Посмотрите, что книги делают с людьми".
И в этом как раз разница комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады, которые были изложены на очень простом языке. Достаточно простым языком с точки зрения английского языка. Но в то же время в этом заключалась искусство Прабхупады, потому что он изложил очень сложные концепции на очень простом доступном языке, и этим простым доступным изложением Прабхупада достучался до сердец людей. Они меняли свои жизни, и меняют до сих пор, кстати говоря, читая именно его комментарии.
До этого люди читали прямые переводы «Бхагавад-гиты». Ничего с ними в жизни не происходило. Может быть даже наоборот. Очередная книга, очередное туманное непонятное что-то. И я хочу сам быть Богом. В таком амплуа все.
Почему комментарии Прабхупады обладают этим шакти менять людей, этой энергией менять людей? Потому что он ставил себя все время в зависимость от своего духовного учителя. И если мы хотим быть в потоке, то мы должны понять такую вещь. Этим отличается академическое образование от духовного образования. Академическое образование означает, что ты сам пытаешься понять текст. Ты сам пытаешься понять оригинал. Ты учишь язык. Ты получаешь академическое какое-то образование, чтобы самому с помощью своего интеллекта что-то понять. Но наш интеллект очень ограничен. Духовное образование означает, что ты присоединяешься к потоку. Этот поток называется вичара-дхара. Вичара-дхара означает поток концепций. Ты занимаешь смиренное положение по отношению к своему духовному учителю, и тогда это знание передается мистическим образом из сердца в сердце.
Прабхупада это получил от своего гуру. Он держал своего гуру в своем сердце. Потом он этот поток смог передать своим ученикам. И его ученики передают этот поток дальше. Прабхупада никогда не претендовал на какое-то абсолютное положение. Он говорил: "Если у меня и есть какое-то достоинство, то оно заключается именно в том, что я ничего не менял из того послания, которое я получил от своего духовного учителя. И я передал это послание таким, какое оно есть".
На днях ушел Брахмананда Прабху. И я сегодня смотрел видео, воспоминания его брата, Гаргамуни Прабху. Гаргамуни рассказывает, как в первые дни миссия Рама Кришны в Нью-Йорке устроила какую-то проповедническую программу. И Гаргамуни рассказывал: "В Нью-Йорке были Гуру кроме Прабхупады, которые обучали йоге, обучали еще чему-то. Но они все жили в очень престижных местах. И были очень богатыми. А Прабхупада жил на Бауэри в гетто, где ему приходилось перешагивать через алкоголиков, наркоманов. Кого он только не видел.
И вот это ребята-майявади из миссии Рама Кришны пригласили Прабхупаду, чтобы он поучаствовал в какой-то там конференции. Они очень любили всякие конференции проводить. И Прабхупада пришел в дхоти, с тилакой, в одежде санньяси. И один из организаторов попросил его отойти в сторону. И говорит: "Свамиджи, как вы можете быть в этой одежде? Вы что? Вы на западе. Вы должны одеть костюм и галстук, вы должны учиться играть на пиано. Вы должны учиться есть вилкой и ножом. Вегетарианство? О чем вы говорите? Вы должны кушать обычную пищу, для того чтобы быть доступным этим людям. И если вы не будете знать, как играть на пианино, я вас научу. И еще я пристрою к вам женщину-вдову, и все будет в порядке, все будет нормально".
Прабхупада, когда это услышал, сказал Гаргамуни: "Мы уходим отсюда". Прабхупада так и не участвовал в этом. Он просто ушел, и все".
И это такого рода духовный конформизм у этих майявади. Они пытаются дуть на фурункул: "Ничего, пройдет". Прабхупада был нонконформистом. "У тебя фурункул?" Скальпель, вырезал, все вычистил, зашил. Почему? Потому что он был подлинным. Он хотел не дуть на фурункул, он хотел вылечить вас от фурункула. В этом как раз заключается истинный смысл слово садху.
Поэтому Прабхупада был уполномочен. И нам не надо подходить к чтению... Я сам страдал где-то этой болезнью: "Комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады какие-то скучные, какие-то однобокие". Пока до меня не дошло то, что Прабхупада никогда не позировал как академик какой-то. У Шрилы Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати был очень сложный английский язык. Он его выучил за неделю. Как? Он вошел просто в библиотеку, взял самоучитель английского языка, и выучил его. Этот древний английский. Тех времен, 200 лет тому назад, на котором разговаривали в Великобритании. У него был очень сложный английский. Он знал достаточно много сложных слов, терминов интеллектуальных.
И после ухода Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати многие его ученики пытались ему подражать, и писали комментарии к шастрам на таком же языке. Но это называется: "Monkey see, monkey do". Я пробовал читать эти комментарии. Я пробовал читать их книги. Ты ломаешь просто мозг. Если в сложном английском Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати есть какое-то шакти. Может быть я не много пониманию, но я чувствую какую-то передачу энергии и воодушевление. «Брахма-самхиту» попробуйте почитать с комментариями Бхактисиддханты на английском, вы поймете о чем идет речь. То у учеников Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати, которые пытались ему подражать, они причем были рождены в брахманских семьях. Были высочайшими интеллектуалами. Ты читаешь, с точки зрения интеллекта круто. Но с точки зрения сердца - ну так, сердце просто молчит.
Тогда как Прабхупада не пытался никому подражать, он не пытался подражать своему духовному учителю. Он пытался просто до сердца достучаться простыми словами.
И когда я этот момент для себя понял, я нашел определенный шарм в комментариях Прабхупады. И я очень рад, что я пережил в своей жизни эту фазу чтения «Шримад-Бхагаватам» без комментариев Прабхупады, чтения «Бхагавад-гиты» без комментариев Прабхупады, и чтения чего-то еще без комментариев Шрилы Прабхупады. Типа: "Хочу оригинал понять". И ты читаешь это все, но чувствуешь пустоту. А потом читаешь комментарий Прабхупады, и ты начинаешь ощущать этот поток энергии, который проходит через эти комментарии. Кстати говоря, смысл текстов тебе начинает открываться. Потому что срабатывает принцип вичара-дхары. Принцип того, что знание открывается не с интеллектуальной точки зрения. Открывается с точки зрения понимания глубинного на уровне сердца.
Поэтому Прабхупада говорил: "Мои комментарии являются воплощением моего экстаза, экстаза моей преданности". И Прабхупада никогда не говорил: "Мои комментарии являются воплощением моих интеллектуальных упражнений". Никогда об этом не говорил. "То, что я переживаю внутри, то я пытался передать в этих комментариях".
Поэтому если там одно слово в переводе текста Прабхупаде нужно было объяснить двумя фразами, он просто спокойно объяснял это двумя фразами. И индологи иногда читают это: "Как? Откуда? Тут две фразы, тут санскрита этого нет". В санскрите 100% этого нет. Но многие умники пытались понять санскрит до переводов Шрилы Прабхупады.
Я рассказывал, как я читал то ли «Панча-тантру», то ли еще что-то в изложении Синельниковой или какой-то там Пироговой. Я не помню, индолог советских времен еще, 75 год. И она переводит... В самом начале «Панча-тантры» автор приносит пранамы Господу Шиве. И она переводит слово «тришунк». Господь Шива ходит с тришунком. Тришунк или тришуло означает трезубец. Она не в теме. И она переводит трезубец как косу. Господь Шива с косой. И вот я оказываю почтение Богу Шиве, который носит косу. Харе Кришна. Можно читать перевод "Господь Шива с косой".
И кстати, перевод Смирнова «Бхавагавад-гиты» - то же самое. Академический, сухой, тупой перевод слов. Технический перевод слов.
И есть перевод «Бхагавад-гиты» Шрилы Прабхупады, который в традиции. Который является носителем потока. И который пытается достучаться до сердец людей абсолютно не конформистским способом. Ему начхать. Ему нужно будет три фразы, четыре фразы, чтобы перевести одно слово в самом тексте. Не вопрос, он сделает это.
В «Бхагаватам» есть такие тексты. Они состоят из шести слов, и огромный перевод. И я думал, в начале меня замыкало немного: "Что такое? Ладно, пословно постараюсь сам перевести". Невозможно перевести пословно, потому что нужно обладать очень... Это как математические формулы. Что делают математики? Они сжимают огромную информацию в форме одной маленькой формулы. Если вы в теме, вы понимаете, о чем идет речь. То же самое, мудрецы были в теме. Они понимали, что это слово имеет очень огромное смысловое значение. Прабхупада понимает: "На западе люди чайники. Они не знаю санскрита, они не выросли в традиции. Поэтому мне надо смысл этих слов раскрывать". И этим отличается неакадемический перевод Шрилы Прабхупады от попыток академически, сухо перевести слова.
Прабхупада не слова переводил, Прабхупада послание переносил и передавал. «
Когда я это понял для себя, я стал читать комментарии Шрилы Прабхупады с этой точки зрения, для того чтобы почувствовать этот поток духовной энергии, который он переносил.
И в тут он рассказывает: "Когда вы чувствуете одиночество, если вы принимаете прибежище святого имени, вы не чувствуете этого одиночества". И то же самое касается духовной жизни. Иногда мы чувствуем взлеты и падения, какие-то сложные времена. Если мы общаемся со Шрилой Прабхупадой через его комментарии, делаем это каждый день. Пусть мы прочитаем два-три текста из «Бхагавад-гиты» с его комментариями, два-три текста из «Шримад-Бхагаватам» с его комментариями. То мы чувствуем, что с утра я получил общение со Шрилой Прабхупадой. Я получил дозу его духовной энергии в своей духовной жизни. И мой день начался с того, что мой фокус наведен. А Прабхупада в каждом комментарии наводит фокус: "Ты в майе, Кришна - Бог. Ты должен Ему служить, ты должен Ему предаться". Все очень просто.
Прабхупада в каждом комментарии наводит фокус. Иногда ты в тумане каком-то. Стоит один-два комментария прочитать. Сразу фокус наводится, сразу все просто становится и ясно. И твоя жизнь опять обретает смысл.
(2015.06.17_osobaea_milosti_i_osobie_nastavleniea._iz_knigi_o_yamuna_devi)

----------


## ilkonstantinov

борьба и разговоры за безупречнонепорочный, хрустальносвященный образ женщины находятся на уровне материалистичной, телесной концепции жизни. Для тех, кто не отождествляет себя со своим телом, это тема не слишком важна.

----------


## Кришна Мохан дас

Спасибо Вам Анируддха прабху!За то что выложили эту лекцию!Миллион поклонов!!!!

----------

